# hold off launching site until we have a photoshoot with models or go forward with mockups?



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

We are nearly finished with our first site. Would you recommend holding off until we have a photoshoot with models or go forward with mockups?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  :: ​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How far away are you from getting actual photographs? If it's months away, then I say go ahead and move forward now with mockups.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

ive seen plenty of brand websites the dont use models and came off as professional to me. like rodney said if models are a few months off.. consider laying each shirt out on a clean background and taking pictures that way. i saw a site that hung the shirts on a closet pole going through the armholes. all you really need are hi resolution photos taken semi artistically. hot female models are definitely a plus though!!


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea, definitely my preference. I should have the rough version ready to post for feedback soon. Going with mockups for now. Thanks for the feedback. I had a shoot scheduled but backed out to reinvest in a larger inventory.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I have gone both ways with my stores and if you are creative you can use manequins, proof artwork, hangers, folding etc. to show your products without spending a lot of money on models. I am not sure that the models really make any difference in sales. I would put my money into inventory and additonal styles.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Models can be crazy expensive - I honestly had no idea. Not to mention "usage" fees if the image is used over a certain timeframe. I still would like to go that direction in some capacity. I like the idea of doing a combination of things like you mentioned.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Why not simply use friends??

Models are too 'stiff' and I believe 'regular folks' would be better at getting your message (in this case Tshirt) across. You are not selling 5thAvenue here and don't need professional run-way gals.

Sites like threadless, unette, etc do not use 'professional models'.

I found some tattooed up folks, paid them $30 bucks and a free shirt each to wear a few shirts and photograph them. With a quality digital camera, pro shots are easy.

Or find a local modeling school and 'borrow' some students..or a local 'fashion' school


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Great ideas. I know what you mean "stuffy wise". I have a couple of friends/family that we can use. Never thought 30 bucks and a shirt would do it. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Given the time it takes to get a website up and running, and the additional time it takes to get your site spidered by the major search engines, you may consider direct to garment printing some samples and take some basic photos to hold you over until you get the professional quality images. It seems it can take between 1 and 4 weeks to get your website propagated.

best wishes


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LODclothing said:


> Great ideas. I know what you mean "stuffy wise". I have a couple of friends/family that we can use. Never thought 30 bucks and a shirt would do it. That's pretty awesome.


There are also places that specialize in t-shirt model photos at a decent price. I've used this place a couple of times: T-Shirt Models And More!


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rodney. So you were pretty happy with the final product?


----------



## LilDesignsAppareI (Sep 24, 2010)

You could also try getting models that are just starting and putting a resume together , usually they're free, cuz they need the photos for it. Vice versa with a photographer , I believe the site is modelmania.com or try Craigslist , hope that helps a bit as another option.

~Gj


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Get photos with models can he done for free. It helps if you are a photographer....but there are so many people out there that are talented that are just starting out. Look on onemodelplace.com, modelmayhem.com, and other modeling sites. Search for tfps. That is time for prints or now time for cds. I haven't paid for a single model because they needed prints for their portfolio. So I give them what they model in plus a disk of all images. They sign a model release form that gives me full ownership of the images. And everyone is happy


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Great tip, thanks!


----------

